# Yep, ANOTHER rookie mistake.



## Trigger200 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well...I've made a pretty bad rookie mistake. I've got a 65 gallon tank all setup and filled with salt water with the peripheral equipment installing and running.....but I completely forgot about the background. My tank is about 3 inches off of the wall so there is not much room to work. Looks like I'm going to have to empty the tank to pull it out but I figured I'd ask first for suggestions. I see there are nice royal blue backgrounds out there but they involve coating the back of the tank with soapy water and all...don't think there will be enough room. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Get someone to help you one on either end of the tank use double sided tape and start at the bottom. I have done this before its not easy but it can be done with patience no need to empty the tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

No I ran into the same problem years ago. I learned from that mistake. What you can do is put it on from the top. What I mean is you and someone else grab each end and getit through the plumbing and tape one end. then cut the rest off of the end that isnt taped. THen tape.


----------



## Trigger200 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lauri said:


> Get someone to help you one on either end of the tank use double sided tape and start at the bottom. I have done this before its not easy but it can be done with patience no need to empty the tank.


Did you use double-sided tape around the entire perimeter of the background? or did you put it all over the back of the tank?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

put it on the back of the tank first, place the bottom edge of the backing on the tape then tape both sides and across the top of the tank slowly work your way up both sides (this is why you need two people) going at the same pase till you reach the top working out the bubbles as you go if there are any. Like i said it takes patience. 

Or you can try it usmc's way also that works well if you have all that pipeing along the back. we dont have piping along the back of our tank so our method worked.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You can go to a plastics dupply house and get a thin sheet of plastic in the color of your choice. It is stiff enough that you can easily manuever it into place.


I don't use backgrounds on my tanks.


----------

